# GFCI Are they changing the scope in your sandbox



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

You realize that article is closing in on 9 years old? 

Just checking.


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

joe-nwt said:


> You realize that article is closing in on 9 years old?
> 
> Just checking.


I know eh!

And still no changes other than what, a PE desides for a project.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

CAUSA said:


> I know eh!
> 
> *And still no changes other than what, a PE desides for a project.*


Actually, I'm OK with that.


----------

